# Turkey's in the rain?



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, the forecast for the upcoming weekend doesn't look so good. Looks like we'll be out in the rain. Any of you guys change your tactics at all? Will the birds head straight for cover, or will they come out and dance in the rain?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Turkeys are just like you. When it gets so bad that you want to head for cover, so do they. I've seen them plenty of times out moving around in mild rain, but heavy rain, not so much. My tactic is simple, I figure I got plenty of time to shoot a bird so why be miserable and hunt in the rain.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I"m kind of limited on time this time around, so I might hunt anyway. But I think that if there is a break in the rain, immediately following the break, you should see a lot of activity. That doesn't mean that the birds will be easy by any means though, and chances are any toms you encounter will be henned up pretty good.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Turkeys are just like you. When it gets so bad that you want to head for cover, so do they. I've seen them plenty of times out moving around in mild rain, but heavy rain, not so much. My tactic is simple, I figure I got plenty of time to shoot a bird so why be miserable and hunt in the rain.


+1

But once the rain stops and the sun comes out the birds sure seem to want to get out in it and dry off.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > Turkeys are just like you. When it gets so bad that you want to head for cover, so do they. I've seen them plenty of times out moving around in mild rain, but heavy rain, not so much. My tactic is simple, I figure I got plenty of time to shoot a bird so why be miserable and hunt in the rain.
> ...


agreed, but I don't let rain keep me at the house, cause you can't killem from the sofa.

I've killed several that had been gobbling at thunder.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

One thing I've learned is not to trust the forecast. Either way I will be out.

If it rains or snows I will still be biding my time when the breaks occur. It can't be bad all the time.

Turkeys still got to eat, and do their thing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Killed a bird last year in MT in a snow storm. We woke up to 4 inches of snow on the ground the first day there. The wind was blowing 20 mph and it was snowing sideways but they were out in it strutting and gobbling their heads off. So, to answer your question, it dont make a diddly squat what the weather is doin. But one thing's for sure,You aint gonna kill one sitting in camp.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I once made love to a pretty young thing in a MGA Roadster with the top up, but that don't mean I am so **** horny now that I'd try that again. Just sayin..


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The nice thing with this weather forecast is that it should keep those silly shed hunters at home, or at least keep them in the safety and comfort of a warm truck.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Jeez Mojo and Tex how are we going to keep everyone home if you keep telling them to hunt in bad weather :evil: 


Now everyone will be out Saturday ruining my road hunting -O,- :^8^:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

ive seen both times when it was a white out snow storm and the majority of the birds we saw didnt leave their roost trees. they just sat at the base of it the entire time. another time in wyoming when it was snowing pretty hard, it didnt seem to bother them and they were active all day. i was in texas a few years ago and a nasty cold front came in bringing ALOT of rain with it. we struggled pretty bad to kill birds that trip, because they wouldnt leave the thick trees and they wouldnt answer/come to calls... or feeders :lol: but last year on the general hunt in utah, we had a pretty good storm moving through one day when i was out hunting. the rain was miserable, but it didnt seem to bother them at all. they were active all day. i think it probably has alot to do with how hungry they are, the time of the year/day and if they are hanging out with other turkeys or not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Jeez Mojo and Tex how are we going to keep everyone home if you keep telling them to hunt in bad weather :evil:
> 
> Now everyone will be out Saturday ruining my road hunting -O,- :^8^:


Oh, don't you worry, Nobody road hunts in Utah! You'll be all alone... :O•-:


----------

